# Adopted Tennessee Walking Horse registered in someone else's name...



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

In order to re-register her in your name, the recorded owner has to sign off on the papers. 

I'd be more concerned about getting a signed bill of sale than registering the horse in my name. Bills of sale trump registration papers if you ever need to prove ownership. 

Registrations are really only useful if you intend to breed within the registry, or want to show at breed shows.


----------



## SincerelyAmanda (Apr 21, 2014)

That's a good point. I think I will have to talk to the breeder about this because he's local, but I haven't been able to track down the owner. The horse sanctuary manager paid the breeder $200, but after some research I found that one of Jubilee's foals sold for $3,000, so I wonder if she would be worth more once she's in shape.


----------

